# Kaila's gone into hospital... **introducing Izzy on pg 8!!**



## Jadelm

She facebooked me this morning to say she thinks her waters have broke and she's going to hospital. Little Izzy isn't due for another 9 weeks so let's hope she decides to stay in there a bit longer!!

Thinking of yooou Kaila and wishing you tons of good luck xxxxx :flower:


----------



## supriseBump_x

Aww Hope Baby stays put a bitty longer! Thinking of u :) :hugs:


----------



## Youngling

Oh No. Hopefully baby decides to stay.
Keep us updated
xx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Oh no! Hopefully bubs dcides to stay in there for a wee bit longer!!!


----------



## Sarah10

Hope baby stays there longer, good luck xxx


----------



## Boothh

goodluck to her :hugs: xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

good luck to her...hopefully lo will stay put for a while bit longer.


----------



## veganmum2be

good luck to her :flower:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Fingers crossed LO decides to hold on in there a little bit longer! Keep us updated 

xoxox


----------



## Jemma_x

Good luck to her x


----------



## bbyno1

fingers crossed he stays in there a while more..
goodluck xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

FX'd that baby decides to stay tucked up nice and warm in Mummys tummy! Good luck to her :hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww, good luck to her :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

good luck!


----------



## RachelRae

Goodluck! :hugs:


----------



## stephx

Hope everything is ok :hugs:

x


----------



## FayDanielle

Good luck.
Hope baby decides to stay a little longer xx


----------



## casann

hope everythimg is ok xx


----------



## MadamRose

Hope everything is ok and the baby decided to stay put a little longer


----------



## xprincessx

good luck, hope baby stays put for at least another 4/5 weeks x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

FX'D and lots of :hugs: for mummy

xx


----------



## AP

Hope all is ok! x


----------



## Jadelm

I'm so worried!!! Haven't heard from her yet, fingers crossed all is going okay:sad1:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww i really hope everything is ok


----------



## Tanara

goodluck!!


----------



## JessdueJan

aww hope things are ok!


----------



## Jadelm

She said this morning that her waters definitely broke and she had little painless contractions yesterday but they managed to stop them. They've transferred her to a different hospital and given her two steroid injections to help Izzy's lungs get stronger while they can keep her in there. 

I dunno how long they can keep a baby in once the waters have gone? Hopefully it's quite a while!! But with the steroids and the fact that they're anticipating prem labour hopefully everything should be fiiine. Fingers crossed!!

Ooo she just messaged me her number too so hopefully can keep updated a bit better. 
Lots and lots of love and luck to them boooth :hugs: xxx


----------



## tashaclaire

Good luck to them. They are both in my thoughts and prayers xo


----------



## SisterRose

Lots of luck to them! hope everything goes ok.

:hugs:

X


----------



## casann

well when my waters went nothing happened contractions wise other then a few tiny ones. They said they don.t like to leave you longer due to risk of infection which i ended up getting. Luckily though oscar didn't. Fingers crossed they keep her longer then that. X


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Oh my, good luck to her! Hope they can keep Izzy put for a little longer, or that at least her lungs get big and strong in time!


----------



## Jemma_x

My waters broke with connor at 29 weeks, they didnt go fully but just steadily leaking and i had him at 37 weeks.


----------



## abbSTAR

Goodluck to them both :hugs: x


----------



## RachelRae

Goodluck, hope everything goes okay! :hugs:


----------



## clogsy90

when i was in hospital there was a girl whose wters went at 33 weeks andthey said they wanted to try and keep her lo in til at least 36 weeks, but baby had other ideas and he was born a week later at 34. so hopefully if baby still keeps in there they should be happy to let her go as long as possible. good luck to her :)


----------



## Jadelm

Now that she's had the steroids they're not preventing labour anymore and Izzy's expected to make an appearence in the next sorta 5 days. Her heartbeat is strong and Kaila's doing ok too :) xxx


----------



## clogsy90

i think thats what they did with the girl at hospital but they were still hoping but hpefuly she should be fine she'll just have to stay in a lil while :)


----------



## totallyashley

I am glad to hear that mum and baby are doing fine atm. I hope everything turns out fine for them :)


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Wow! Glad everything is going fine so far, and good luck to her!


----------



## stefni_x

_Aww , glad they re doing ok , 



x_


----------



## Jadelm

Kaila's doing well, got to go for a walk for a whole 10 mins earlier! No labour yet just irregular aches and pains but Izzy's heartbeat is fluctuating a little so they're just keeping an eye on it. Seems to be doing ok though :flower: xxx


----------



## stephx

Jadelm said:


> Kaila's doing well, got to go for a walk for a whole 10 mins earlier! No labour yet just irregular aches and pains but Izzy's heartbeat is fluctuating a little so they're just keeping an eye on it. Seems to be doing ok though :flower: xxx

Aw thats good news :) at least shes not in labour and being well monitered 

xx


----------



## veganmum2be

glad shes alright :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Glad there both doing well :) xx


----------



## Youngling

Glad things are starting to look good
xx


----------



## Jadelm

Isabelle Faith - born 28.06.10 - weighing 3lbs 5 :) xxx


----------



## tashaclaire

Aw congrats Kailia! I hope baby Isabelle is doing well. xo


----------



## RachelRae

Awh, I hope little Isabelle is doing well! Best of luck for both of them, :hugs:


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Awh, congratulations!!! Hope they are both ok xxx


----------



## stephx

Congrats :D I really hope they are both ok 

xx


----------



## aob1013

Glad everyone is ok :D


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats, hope there ok x


----------



## totallyashley

Awww congrats! I hope Mum and baby are doing well :)


----------



## samface182

congrats!

hope mum & baby are well :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Aw thats lovely news. Best wishes to Mum and baby :flower:


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats! Hope everything is ok :D
X


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Congratulations.
Hope mommy and baby are both well.
All the luck and positive thoughts.
xoxoxox


----------



## MadamRose

well done Kailia! I hope baby Isabelle and mummy are both well


----------



## bbyno1

ahh massive congrats:Dxx


----------



## veganmum2be

congrats, hope they are both well :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

Congratulations!!
Hope they are both ok


----------



## Zebra Stars

congrats to her hope bubz is ok


----------



## FayDanielle

congrats!!!
xxx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Awww congrats and I hope everyone is doing okay :D xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

ahww congratulations to them! hope their both ok :flower: xx


----------



## casann

Aww congratulations to her . Hope both mother and baby are doing well xx


----------



## stefni_x

_Aww , Congrats  Hope Both Are Doing Well ,  


x_


----------



## Gracey&bump

congratulations :flower:
hope you're both okay.
x


----------



## Jadelm

Wow the steroids did the trick with Izzy's lungs, she cried when she came out and is breathing on her own too. She is obviously in intensive care but doing really really well :)


----------



## AP

Let her know we are all here in the premature babies section if she needs advice, it can be pretty tough in there!


----------



## Jadelm

sb22 said:


> Let her know we are all here in the premature babies section if she needs advice, it can be pretty tough in there!

I will do :flower: I'll pass on all of your support and well wishes and I'm sure she'll be here herself as soon as she can :thumbup: xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hope her and bubs are doing well, keep us updated jade!! :) xxxx


----------



## emmylou209

congrats and hope both r okay xx


----------



## Youngling

Congrats and hope they are both doing well 
xx


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations on the arrival!


----------



## Jadelm

Here's baby Izzy!!! Kaila says they're both doing really well, but Izzy is in a different room for jaundice at the moment. I've told her about all your well wishes and stuff and she's really chuffed so thanks on her behalf :flower:
 



Attached Files:







37416_10150221903555004_880085003_12951439_1084067_n.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 129


----------



## bbyno1

aww so precious!
congratulations xx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

shes gorgeous! 
congrats Kaila! 
Hope you and Izzy are doing well!


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Oh, she's LOVELY!!! Congratulations to her again :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

She is so tiny and super cute
xoxox


----------



## Lauraxamy

Awww so teeeny! So pretty. Glad Mum and baby are doing ok :flower:


----------



## RachelRae

I'm glad both mommy and izzy are okay, :hugs: she's so cute!


----------



## veganmum2be

awh bless, glad they're okay. x


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Awww she's adorable :D xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Congratulations hun she's gorgeous! xxxxxx


----------



## KiansMummy

aww shes beautiful so tiny and precious congrats to her xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

Awww congrats Kaila!! Welcome to the world little baby Izzy :D 

Glad they are both doing well 

x x x


----------



## FayDanielle

awww shes beautiful :D
So lovely to see her fighting strong!!
xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

congrats kaila
Izzy is gorg!!
xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Aw, she looks like a really nice size for her age! Congratulations, she's gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## samface182

she's so, so SO cute! not as small as i expected at all! :flower:

xx


----------



## Youngling

Shes so cute. Congrats
xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Aw congratulations to her! Hope her and baby Izzy are doing well. 

xoxox


----------



## JessdueJan

Awww...very cute.
Hope they are both well x


----------



## MadamRose

Aww very cute. well done :D


----------



## stephx

So cute! Glad to hear they are doing well :D

xx


----------



## Jadelm

Not spoken to her today but there's a pic on facebook of her holding Izzy so YAY cos I know she was really bummed yesterday about not holding her yet :happydance: She looks so strong and healthy for a prem baby, it's sooo good :D xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Izzy's off her antibiotics and off her drip drank her first bottle today and is now wearing clothes!! Making amazing progress :flower: hooray! xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

Brilliant news!! :D What a strong lil girlyy 
x


----------



## AP

Ooooh shes a good size! She looks well!


----------



## Kaila

THANK YOU JADE

As you know i had Isabelle Faith on 28.06.10, 10 weeks early. I would like to thank Jade for keeping you all updated and for her support :flower:

Thank you everyone for your comments and support, its been tough going through everything but glad that Izzy is doing amazingly and should be home in a few weeks!

I shall do a birth story soon, i'm just alittle busy going to the hospital everyday and get home completely warn out! but its all worth it.

Thank you again and i shall return soon

<3

:flower:


----------



## vintage

congratulations on your daughter hun :hugs: xx


----------



## emmylou209

congrats again hun beautiful and strong baby xx


----------



## Jadelm

You're welcome, I've just got home from the shops and have actually bought Izzy a little pressie today and got you a card :D Shall facebook you for your address :cloud9: xxx


----------

